# How do you forget about it?!!



## lisse (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi,

I would appreciate any advice that can be given on "relaxing and forgetting about getting pregnant".

Our consultant recently told us that it could be possible for us to get pregnant naturally and that I need to relax and forget about it.  I am sure you will all agree that this is easier said than done!!

Does anyone have any advice or tips on how to do this?  Did anyone get pregnant naturally when they just relaxed and forgot about it?

I just found out today that another member of our family is pregnant and my heart is breaking.  I just don't know how to cope with it all never mind relax!

Lisse xxx


----------



## moo84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi lisse,

My intial reaction was that that seems to be quite insensitive of your consultant!!

However, on a more practical and useful note... I find that trying to 'forget about it' is really hard, but having something else you can do that demands your full attention is good for giving you a reprieve. For me that's my horses and pets, but everyone has something different in their lives. It is also really important, I think, to remember why you are together with your partner and spend time being 'just the 2 of you', without the pressure of ttc - whether that's going for walks, to the cinema, for dinner out, or cozy evenings in, whatever works for the 2 of you.

As for whether it works, I'm afraid I can't answer that one, but if the vast number of people that have told me to do just that are right it must have worked for someone lol !!

It is good that your consultant feels that you have a chance of conceiving naturally though, so keep thinking positive thoughts  You could maybe try something like acupuncture or reflexology that might help you to relax and feel that you are doing something productive towards ttc without actual treatment.

I hope some of that is of some use, good luck      xx


----------



## Lauranash (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi Lisse,

You asked a very good question! I am not sure what I could add to Moo84’s Answer. And I am probably the worst person to answer as I couldn’t get it out of my mind when I was TTC.

However, you have to find a way to relax as it will improve your chances in getting pregnant AND for your own psychological sanity and wellbeing.

Do you have any passion or interests you could focus on? Anything that takes you mind away from the fertility issues and procure a sense of satisfaction (and therefore endorphins, which always helps!). 

Also, don’t forget to book yourself quality time with your partner.

I wish you the best of luck!

Laura


----------

